# Laptop tot nach langem Nichtbenutzen



## Lesster (11. November 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum,
habe nach ca. 1 Jahr versucht meinen alten Laptop wieder zu starten. Nach betätigen des Powerknopfes tut sich nichts. 

zur Info:
- Laptop besitz keinen Akku mehr, da dieser defekt war, habe das Gerät aber trotzdem ohne Problem 2 Jahre ohne Akku genutzt über das Netzteil
- dann stand der Laptop 1 Jahr ungenutzt und ohne Stromnetzverbindung rum
- Kontrolleuchte für Netzteil leuchtet am Gerät auf 
- bei Betätigung des Powerknopfes passiert nichts
- Gerät ist ein Deviltech DTX9700 , Plattform Clevo W860CU

Kann ich das Gerät noch in irgend einer Weise reaktivieren ?


----------



## azzih (11. November 2017)

Tippe auf leere CMOS Batterie. Also diese Bios Batterie. Glaube das is ne handelsübliche CR2032 Knopfzelle, Kostenpunkt maximal 2,50€. Wenn du dirs zutraust kannste ja mal Laptop aufmachen und das Ding wechseln, wenns nicht klappt haste wenigstens nicht viel Geld investiert. Oder das Netzteil des Laptops is hinüber.


----------



## fotoman (11. November 2017)

Warum sollte ein Laptop wegen einer leeren CMOS-Batterie nicht starten? Ich kenne bisher bei sowas nur sofortige Ausgaben des Gerätes, dass die Batterie leer ist. Zur Not bis hin zur Weigerung überhaupt zu starten. Eine Reaktion beim Druck auf den Netzschalters gab es in solchen Fällen aber immer.

Von daher tippe ich eher auf ein defektes Netzteil, einen defekten Anschluss des Netzteiles am Laptop (u.U. ist auch nur Staub in der Buchse) oder einen defekten Schalten.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. November 2017)

Teste mal: Netzstecker ab, Powerknopf 10sek drücken, Netzstecker wieder ran und starten


----------



## airXgamer (11. November 2017)

CMOS Batterie tod -> irgendeine Checksum bad und Bild bleibt schwarz / geht nur bis zum Error Screen. Hab ich mal bei ein paar T40 Thinkpads in der Schule so gehabt, die lagen ca. 4 Jahre ungenutzt im Schrank.


----------



## fotoman (11. November 2017)

airXgamer schrieb:


> CMOS Batterie tod -> irgendeine Checksum bad und Bild bleibt schwarz / geht nur bis zum Error Screen.


Also läuft der Lüfter/HDD an und es wird irgendetwas auf dem Display angezeigt. Mein JVC Subnotebook aus 2004 läuft auch bis zum Fehler, einmal F(irgendwas) und er bootet normal weiter (die Uhrzeit stimmt halt nicht).


----------



## Lesster (12. November 2017)

Teste ich Montag mal aus, da besorgt ich mir eine neue


----------



## Lesster (12. November 2017)

Also Kontakt hat das Netzteil zum Laptop, da die Kontrollleuchte am Gerät leuchtet. Die leuchte schaltet immer mal um zwischen Status  1. Akku geladen ( Grün) und Akku wird geladen ( Gelb) könnte dann eventuell noch der Powerknopf defekt sein


----------



## Lesster (12. November 2017)

Hab ich probiert. Netzteil abgesteckt und  10 s gewartet bei gedrücktem Powerknopf, dann wieder Netzteil rann.  Brachte leider keinen Erfolg.


----------



## Lesster (12. November 2017)

Nein das Grät läuft nicht an. Kein HDD Geräusch, kein Lüfter. alles still.


----------



## Lesster (12. November 2017)

Da sich beim betätigen des Powerknopfes nichts tut vermute ich es ist etwas in diese Richtung. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass das Gerät nur im aufgeklapptem Zustand einschaltbar war. Also bevor man nicht das Display aufgeklappt hat passierte beim Drücken des Powerknopfes garnichts. 
Ich habe nun versucht den Powerknopf freizulegen und bin auf diesen Steckkontakt gestoßen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob ich hier was brücken könnte ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airXgamer (12. November 2017)

Messgerät -> Wiederstand messen zwischen den Kontakten des Steckers (an dem ja der Schalter dranhängt oder bin ich da falschherum?) und darüber versuchen herauszufinden, welcher Taster für welchen Konakt zuständig ist.


----------

